# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Marquardt vs Saffiedine



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for the last Strikeforce event which takes place in 11 days at 7:00 PM EST or Midnight GMT. The main event is a WW scrap between Nate the Great and the Sponge from the Chesapeake Energy Arena, Oklahoma City, OK, USA.










Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. We could always use more MMA fans in this contest. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Except for one thing... you send a pick for every fight on the main card, but only for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

The champ, hixxy, signed up so this title will be defended one last time:










The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Nate Marquardt vs. Tarec Saffiedine
> Daniel Cormier vs. Dion Staring
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:00 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


*The matchups are posted top of page 3.*

*
Members Signed Up

Detective Piddy
AlphaDawg
boatoar
Cowgirl
TheLyotoLegion
El Bresko
Couchwarrior
hixxy
Andrus
pipe
OHKO
kantowrestler
Bknmax
UFC_OWNS
HitOrGetHit
OUSOONERSOU
Big_Charm
dudeabides
*

Any questions let me know please. Picks due *Jan. 12th by 7:00 PM Eastern.* 







​


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in. I will be at this event watching in person.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in, will send over picks soon.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I want the last shot at the strikeforce belt


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

what we win


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Yah i'm in why not


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in for this one last hurrah!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

MuscleSherk said:


> what we win


You haven't heard of the HUGE fighters' purses in this thing? ... of, ah, credits. And, you know, the whole going out on a winning note thing. There's that I guess.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in!

Hope there is beginner's luck!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm I'm


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It would be nice to go out on a winning note.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll defend my belt for the final time 

Will think of a fun way to decide who I defend against, watch this space!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Are we picking only 2 prelim fights? Or is that the Bellator pickem?


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Are we picking only 2 prelim fights? Or is that the Bellator pickem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


It's just 2 prelims and the whole main card with the winner/method/round. Bellator's a little different, just picking winners.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ah ok. Sounds good.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

May I propose a Strikeforce vs UFC pickem unification bout?


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Or is a unification bout pointless?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Marquardt vs Saffiedine Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first the challenger... in the red corner... fighting out of Brooklyn, New York... he is known to be SikWithIt... Bknmax! His opponent across the cage, fighting out of the blue corner... hails from England... he is also known as 'England Elite'... he is... the Reigning and Defending champion of the Strikeforce Pick 'em League... hixxy! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you guys, sorry you both have to retire after this one...

Main Event

*hixxy* (11-3) vs *Bknmax* (9-5)


Here are the non-title, main card 3 round matchups, some room is still left on the undercard for more signups if you show up by Saturday. But these ten fighters are going to battle one last time:

Main Card

*dudeabides* (8-5) vs *pipe* (7-5-1)
*Couchwarrior* (6-7) vs *Big_Charm* (5-6)
*kantowrestler* (4-6-1) vs *UFC_OWNS* (3-5)
*Andrus* (1-0) vs *HitOrGetHit* (0-3)
*OUSOONERSOU* (0-0) vs *OHKO* (0-0)

Under Card

*El Bresko* (0-0) vs *TheLyotoLegion* (0-0)
*boatoar* (0-0) vs *Cowgirl* (0-0)
*AlphaDawg* (2-3) vs *Detective Piddy* (0-0)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday January 12th at 7:00 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice:thumb02: Hixxy i hope you have a good training camp


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking forward to the one against pipe too, but former champs are tough.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Last time out, let's get it on UFC Owns!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well I wanted an undeserved title shot but regardless game face on


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bknmax is going to be a worthy f'ing adversary, best record outside of the champ obviously and more appearances than anybody else.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey bro I don't mind if there's no room, but if anybody else comes along i'd love to join in, the final SF card, why not right?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LL vs Bresko! The people demand it!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> LL vs Bresko! The people demand it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


The outcome of our battle is nugatory, the fans are the real winners here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

If there's any space left, I'd like to get in on this, if not though I understand


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Cowgirl said:


> If there's any space left, I'd like to get in on this, if not though I understand


I'm pretty sure Dudeabides let's people come in all the way up until picks are due. The only catch is someone else has to sign up so you have someone to go up against.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

If it's a odd number I'll step aside and let someone have my spot. I'll be at the event in person anyways! Woooo!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I posted El Bresko vs TheLyotoLegion to the matchups because they signed up first after they were announced. Thanks to Cowgirl for signing up too, and specially sending the picks. If somebody else signs up before Saturday night you can go against them, or if someone in a matchup forgets to send picks you could replace them if no matchup is available.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Regardless of the results this is kind of going to be a bittersweet last card.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you send the cards to us and we fill them out still? It's been forever since I've done a pick 'em


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Do you send the cards to us and we fill them out still? It's been forever since I've done a pick 'em


You send dude the winners, how the fight will end and what round. Just make sure you send it before the event starts.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> You send dude the winners, how the fight will end and what round. Just make sure you send it before the event starts.


This and in a specific order. Most confident picks first as the higher they are on your list, the more points you get if you are correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh yeah that's definitely true.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm in for this last hurrah.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, now it's boatoar vs Cowgirl on the prelims too.  Still a couple days to sign up if anybody else wants in.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad to have an opponent  Best of luck boatoar


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in, just hope I remember to make my picks.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Nice:thumb02: Hixxy i hope you have a good training camp


Lets make it one to remember, and go out in style. Should be a good one, best of luck!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That it should be.


----------



## Detective Piddy (Jan 12, 2013)

I want in.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, you're against AlphaDawg and thanks for sending picks already.

There are 2 1/2 hours left til the prelims for anybody that hasn't yet.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The champ has just got to pick his order and then he is done. Its been a great ride, and i just want to go out on top.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got my picks in. Gonna eat in a min then its time for the fights!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks man, hope you see some good fights. I got picks from everybody except boatoar if anybody has seen him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And here we go!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Did boatoar get his picks in? I hope he did, half the fun of the pick 'em is hoping I score better than my opponent.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No sorry, he must have been busy. You got the win thanks to your Healy pick.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> If there's any space left, I'd like to get in on this, if not though I understand


My apologies to you for forgetting to do this until now. I submitted my main card predictions, but completely missed the prelims. 

Better for you anyway. Haha.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Jacare is straight gangsta. His alligator clap and crawl made me laugh out loud in my living room. I love this guy. So funny. Great jitz. Had a fiver on herman to upset. Woops. Haha. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Not doing too good in my predictions...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

OHKO said:


> Not doing too good in my predictions...


I was in the same boat, then I hit pay dirt on Jacare


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I've never done so bad in my methods. No way I'm winning this.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Marquardt vs Saffiedine
*






The correct calls:



> Payan TKO 2
> Martins UD
> Gracie Sub 2
> Healy UD
> ...


*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy* (11-4) vs *Bknmax* (10-5)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and... NOW... the ... NEW... undisputed champion of the Strikeforce Pick 'em league... Bknmax!

He won 108 to 106!!!* *FOTN!*

This is yours to keep and wear it when/if you choose: 







*
Main Card 

dudeabides (8-6) vs pipe (8-5-1)
Fight won by pipe 108 to 88! 

Couchwarrior (6-8) vs Big_Charm (6-6)
Fight won by Big_Charm 96 to 72! 

kantowrestler (5-6-1) vs UFC_OWNS (3-6)
Fight won by kantowrestler 110 to 91! 

Andrus (2-0) vs HitOrGetHit (0-4)
Fight won by Andrus 115 to 91! 

OUSOONERSOU (1-0) vs OHKO (0-1)
Fight won by OUSOONERSOU 107 to 96! 

Under Card

El Bresko (0-1) vs TheLyotoLegion (1-0)
Fight won by TheLyotoLegion 117 to 103! 

boatoar (0-1) vs Cowgirl (1-0)
Fight won by Cowgirl 88 to 0! KOTN!

AlphaDawg (3-3) vs Detective Piddy (0-1)
Fight won by AlphaDawg 103 to 91! 
*​ 


Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was TheLyotoLegion with 117 points with Andrus just a couple behind. Wish we could do more!


(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Daniel Cormier vs. Dion Staring - Cormier TKO 2 *25*
> Nate Marquardt vs. Tarec Saffiedine - Marquardt TKO 4
> Ed Herman vs. Ronaldo Souza - Souza TKO 1 *18*
> Josh Barnett vs. Nandor Guelmino - Barnett SUB 1 *22*
> ...


Bknmax


> Gegard Mousasi,KO,Round 2 *17*
> Nate Marquardt,Dec U
> Daniel Cormier,KO,Round 1 *20*
> Ronaldo Souza,KO,Round 2 *14*
> ...


dudeabides


> Cormier KO 1 *22*
> Barnett Sub 1 *24*
> Healy Sub 2 *15*
> Mousasi TKO 3 *14*
> ...


pipe


> Josh Barnett - sub rnd 1 *25*
> Daniel Cormier - tko rnd 1 *21*
> Ronaldo Souza - UD *15*
> Roger Gracie - sub rnd 1 *19*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Cormier TKO rd 1 *22*
> 2. Barnett SUB rd 2 *21*
> 3. Souza UD *15*
> 4. Kennedy UD *14*
> ...


Big_Charm


> Marquart via Unanimous Dec.
> Cormier via Unanimous Dec. *16*
> Barnett via Sub Rd 2 *20*
> Mousasi via TKO Rd 3 *14*
> ...


kantowrestler


> Nate Marquardt/submission/round 1
> Daniel Cormier/knockout/round 1 *21*
> Josh Barnett/submission/round 1 *23*
> Gegard Mousasi/TKO/round 1 *17*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Nate Marquardt UD
> Daniel Cormier KO 2 *24*
> Josh Barnett SUB 1 *23*
> Gegard Mousasi TKO 3 *14*
> ...


Andrus


> 1. Cormier KO 2nd round *25*
> 2. Barnett submission 1st *24*
> 3. Mousasi KO 2nd *15*
> 4. Marquardt KO 2nd
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Ronaldo Souza via Sub Rd. 2 *22*
> Daniel Cormier via Unanimous Decision *16*
> Tim Kennedy via Sub Rd. 1 *20*
> Nate Marquardt via (T)KO Rd. 1
> ...


OUSOONERSOU


> Cormier TKO rd 1 *22*
> Barnett sub rd 1 *24*
> Mousasi tko rd 1 *18*
> Kennedy UD *14*
> ...


OHKO


> Daniel Cormier TKO round 1 *22*
> Josh Barnett Submission round 1 *24*
> Nate Marquardt TKO round 3
> Ronaldo Jacare Souza Decision Unanimous *14*
> ...


El Bresko


> Daniel Cormier KO 2 *25*
> Marquardt TKO 2
> Barnett sub 1 *23*
> Gegard Mousasi UD *14*
> ...


TheLyotoLegion


> Daniel Cormier vs. Dion Staring - Daniel Cormier - Round 1 - TKO(Strikes) *22*
> Josh Barnett vs. Nandor Guelmino - Josh Barnett - Round 1 - Submission(Arm Triangle Choke) *24*
> Nate Marquardt vs. Tarec Saffiedine - Nate Marquardt - Round 2 - TKO(Punches)
> Ed Herman vs. Ronaldo Souza - Ronaldo "Jacare" Souza - Round 2 - Submission(Rear Naked Choke) *19*
> ...


boatoar


> Picks not sent in time


Cowgirl


> Daniel Cormier Round 2 KO *25*
> Pat Healy Round 2 Submission *16*
> Micheal Bravo Round 1 KO
> Nate Marquardt Round 2 Submission
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Roger Gracie via submission RD 1 *22*
> Josh Barnett via submission RD 1 *24*
> Ronaldo Souza via UD *15*
> Daniel Cormier via UD *14*
> ...


Detective Piddy


> Marquardt - KO - R3
> Cormier - KO - R1 *21*
> Barnett - KO - R2 *15*
> Mousasi - KO - R2 *14*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message. Thanks to all my friends who played in the Strikeforce pick 'em League, it's been fun. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks dudes for the comp, i really half assed this card though


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for letting me play. Everything I do is for the fans! I love you guys! I'm just glad I was able to come out and put on a show for everyone!  :laugh:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Great fight Hixxy, my under card picks really came through for me tonight otherwise you would of had it easy.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

My picks really came through for me. Steppin up my game and going to take part of the UFC pick'em from now on.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Tough loss. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Gutted.. Lost pretty much by 1 round/method... Good fight Bknmax.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Good way to finish out the Strikeforce Pick Em.

:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this is a good way to go out. With a win. Thanks for the fun Strikeforce.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

My predictions are no longer worse than Couture's.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How so exactly?


----------

